# What is a good scale?



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

What is a good brand of scale for weighing a hedgie and where can I buy it? 
Thanks.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use a Good Cook kitchen scale that weighs in 2 gram increments. I got it for about $20 at WalMart.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

If you have a tobacco& pipe store near you, they usually have a decent assortment of quality scales. 
I bought one for about $45.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I purchased a cheap kitchen scale from Walmart for under $10.00 ---- after getting it home and trying to weigh the hedgies, I realized it was not accurate and would never stay calibrated to ZERO. So I searched eBay and found a small digital scale (that weighs up to 6 pounds), and it is accurate within .50 grams. You can also switch it from grams to pounds, simply by pressing the appropriate button. It only costed me $20 and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I have this one.

http://www.target.com/Chefmate-3-in-1-D ... ale&page=1

Its a pretty decent scale and not to expensive. I got it for $30 but online listing says $25..


----------

